# Pedophilia Now Classified As A Sexual Orientation



## MegaultraHay (Oct 27, 2013)

> People can classify themselves as heterosexual, homosexual, asexual, metrosexual. There are endless sexual orientations under the sun, and now, pedophilia can be added to the list.
> 
> In the fifth edition of the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM V), the American Psychological Association (APA) drew a very distinct line between pedophilia and pedophilic disorder. Pedophilia refers to a sexual orientation or profession of sexual preference devoid of consummation, whereas pedophilic disorder is defined as a compulsion and is used in reference to individuals who act on their sexuality.
> 
> ...



Not too much of a problem

*Spoiler*: __ 



Please be fake.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 27, 2013)

I saw this coming. We are in the time of everyone justifying their beliefs and demanding acceptance..soon they will be accepted and may even be treated equal to straight non-pedo people.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 27, 2013)

Throw these Ideas back into pits of hell


----------



## Kanga (Oct 27, 2013)

Ah, hell no.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 27, 2013)

saw it coming


----------



## SLB (Oct 27, 2013)

> "There is no possibility of pedophilia becoming an accepted sexual orientation in current culture.”



Pretty much this.


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 27, 2013)

Don't see the problem.  It's just a classification, it has no bearing on the legality of it.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 27, 2013)

Moody said:


> Pretty much this.



You know that's not true though. Give it 10-20 years... Your little daughter will be coming home with some Ned Flanders looking guy trying to sell you Blue Eyes White Dragon cards to gain your acceptance.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2013)

> “There could be a man who committed 20 consecutive rapes and a 19-year-old boy who had sex with his 17-year-old girlfriend and they would be punished in the same manner.”


Such bullshit should indeed be removed.

Anyway, how do they define "acting out on sexuality"? What if someone is watching child porn? The article makes it sound pretty vague, and I'm curious about what exactly they're classifying as the acceptable pedophilia here.

Also, "hurr durr slippery slope isn't real"


----------



## SLB (Oct 27, 2013)

Bishop said:


> You know that's not true though. Give it 10-20 years... Your little daughter will be coming home with some Ned Flanders looking guy trying to sell you Blue Eyes White Dragon cards to gain your acceptance.



Man I know we've turned into a bunch of fruitcakes, but I'd have to hope not.

And if such a moment would ever occur, I'm sorry... Ned Flanders would die.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 27, 2013)

> Myers explained that the chief problem within the sex-offender registry itself is the “one size fits all” viewpoint it bears towards sexual offenses. “There could be a man who committed 20 consecutive rapes and a 19-year-old boy who had sex with his 17-year-old girlfriend and they would be punished in the same manner.”



Wrong on both accounts.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2013)

Did anybody actually read the article?

This article's headline is misleading, btw.


----------



## Santí (Oct 27, 2013)

I think I can hear Toroxus and Leon singing Hail-Mary across the street.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2013)

Plague said:


> Well said. bestiality and necrophilia will come next.



Seriously. Get an education.

You people are fucking...christ, I swear. The book is making a distinction between acting on pedophilic desires and being a p*d*p****, that is not the same as having pedophilia being recognized as a legally recognized orientation nor does it mean that either have been removed from being psychological disorders. Not only that, it does not mean that age of consent will be done away with either.

Fucking read.


----------



## Owl (Oct 27, 2013)

American doctors make so much money that they get bored doing regular stuff...so they decided to do this.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jItz-uNjoZA[/YOUTUBE]
Warranted.


----------



## Blue (Oct 27, 2013)

Well, it is. 

It's not the APA's problem that people have turned "sexual orientation" into a buzzword meaning "if you hate this you're a evil bigot".


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 27, 2013)

There are lot of money to make on pedophilia. Money is often the reason for these "evolution" of society. There is already a children traffic for the mighty of this world. Thailand, Morroco, these countries are like super markets for these mighty pedo.


----------



## Krory (Oct 27, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I think I can hear Toroxus and Leon singing Hail-Mary across the street.



No, that's just the screams of the ten year-olds they keep in their basements.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 27, 2013)

Slippery slope proves itself yet again. But soon all the liberals won't be able to contain all the harm this freedom is doing right?!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2013)

God, some of you people are fucking thick.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 27, 2013)

This makes an interesting lot of sense.

The current treatment of the term p*d*p**** is to conflate it with child molester to the point that the two terms are essentially the same thing. While a p*d*p**** is actually someone with a diagnosis, meaning that it's not what you do, but what you are. It seems an obvious move to equate pedophilia and homosexuality as they are both based on sexual attraction and are both things you are, rather than things you do.



PikaCheeka said:


> Good to know that one of the people behind all of this is a fucking moron who not only has idiotic opinions, but who can't even get his facts straight.



I thought his point was that the registry treats everyone equally, depite the crimes being vastly different.

As far as I see he's not arguing that the two people are currently punished the same way by the law, but that the registry itself is a problem because it makes no difference between mass serial rapists and people who get caught peeing where they shouldn't pee.


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> There are lot of money to make on pedophilia. Money is often the reason for these "evolution" of society. There is already a children traffic for the mighty of this world. Thailand, Morroco, these countries are like super markets for these mighty pedo.


...........


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 27, 2013)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> I thought his point was that the registry treats everyone equally, depite the crimes being vastly different.
> 
> As far as I see he's not arguing that the two people are currently punished the same way by the law, but that the registry itself is a problem because it makes no difference between mass serial rapists and people who get caught peeing where they shouldn't pee.



The sex offender registry has multiple levels. Information about Level 1 offenders isn't accessible to the public, so you can pee where you shouldn't and while you _may _end up on it (contrary to popular belief, this isn't very common), you certainly won't have everyone in town knowing about it.

Granted, I know more about the laws of my state than others, but I'm pretty sure that is pretty standard.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2013)

Brb, calling Grrblt.


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

This should have been done long ago. Now people will stop saying pedophiles are homosexuals.

Oh but look, now little girls will be legally allowed to date older men right?


----------



## Bishop (Oct 27, 2013)

Plague said:
			
		

> Well said. bestiality and necrophilia will come next.



I wouldn't say that. This is moreso about the study and possible acceptance of certain pedophiles, not just acceptance. I was implying that in 10-20 years, it'll lead to certain things.

I don't care for bestiality, but no to necrophilia. I don't see any culture accepting that.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> ...........



Never heard about politician go in Thailand, Morroco or other third world countries to abuses children I guess.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 27, 2013)

lol shit's about to start. 
better get popcorn.


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Never heard about politician go in Thailand, Morroco or other third world countries to abuses children I guess.



No, I never heard someone say "evolution of society" and conflate it with money.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 27, 2013)

interesting, so is it gonna be made legal next?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Oct 27, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> God, some of you people are fucking thick.



But, being smart is haaard


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

aiyanah said:


> interesting, so is it gonna be made legal next?



Yes. The road was very icy you see.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 27, 2013)

Thoughts lead to actions and actions to habits. Especially when someone is allowed to meditate on them long enough. This is a bad idea. Telling them these thoughts are okay will lead to them rationalizing that the act itself is okay. 

It's inevitable. Soon they'll be trying to equate themselves to homosexuals despite the fact that homosexuals do not cause harm to others with their sexual preference and someone into pedophilia can.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 27, 2013)

Time to give them their own bathrooms. LBGTP rights!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> No, I never heard someone say "evolution of society" and conflate it with money.



We live in a capitalist society. With lobbies, you can make evolve our societies for the interests of businesses. You know, there are even economist that predict that capitalism will replace democracy to dictatorship because the will of people will become an obstacle for capitalism;

Pedophilia sound terrible nowadays but who know, maybe in 50 or 100 years later, it would be different.


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

This needs to be expanded though. I wonder when they will later make a distinction on the gender preferences of pedophiles.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 27, 2013)

remember that time when 40 year olds married 7 year olds in the dark ages? or even now?
exactly.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Thoughts lead to actions and actions to habits. Especially when someone is allowed to meditate on them long enough. This is a bad idea. Telling them these thoughts are okay will lead to them rationalizing that the act itself is okay.
> 
> It's inevitable. Soon they'll be trying to equate themselves to homosexuals despite the fact that homosexuals do not cause harm to others with their sexual preference and someone into pedophilia can.



*IT'S NOT SAYING IT'S OK*. The advocacy group is trying to change the rhetoric that way, by, as these groups often do, dishonestly citing the APA. No different from something like fucking NAMBLA which has existed for decades. All the APA did was distinguish the disorder of acting on pedophilic tendencies vs. pedophilic desires. This is not anywhere close to legal advocacy of pedophilia, and whoever wrote this article should really burn for sensationalizing it.


----------



## Vermin (Oct 27, 2013)

not surprised

scared what will happen in the next decade or so


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Thoughts lead to actions and actions to habits. Especially when someone is allowed to meditate on them long enough. This is a bad idea. Telling them these thoughts are okay will lead to them rationalizing that the act itself is okay.
> 
> It's inevitable. Soon they'll be trying to equate themselves to homosexuals despite the fact that homosexuals do not cause harm to others with their sexual preference and someone into pedophilia can.


This never said it okay or not okay. It is a scientific classification. The correct one as well, because clearly they arent the same as the others. 

They can equate themselves to whatever they want. It doesnt mean shit. I cant even go out with a busty chest 16 year old for pete's sake. 



Le M?le Dominant said:


> We live in a capitalist society. With lobbies, you can make evolve our societies for the interests of businesses. You know, there are even economist that predict that capitalism will replace democracy to dictatorship because the will of people will become an obstacle for capitalism;
> 
> Pedophilia sound terrible nowadays but who know, maybe in 50 or 100 years later, it would be different.



Yeah, no.

Pedophilia was accepted back in the day, until it went out of style. It's not coming back.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> Yeah, no.
> 
> Pedophilia was accepted back in the day, until it went out of style. It's not coming back.



Well, same for homosexuality. Now it's accepted once again. Plus there are societies in the world that still accept pedophilia.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2013)

Would you people just read the article? Would it kill you to do that?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> This never said it okay or not okay. It is a scientific classification. The correct one as well, because clearly they arent the same as the others.
> 
> They can equate themselves to whatever they want. It doesnt mean shit. I cant even go out with a busty chest 16 year old for pete's sake.
> 
> ...



it didn't go out of style. it's still happening today in many different forms like it was back then.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2013)

You've asked 3 times, if they haven't done it now they aren't going to.


----------



## Savior (Oct 27, 2013)

Slavery > Women voting > Racism > Homosexuality > Pedophilia > i*c*st > ???


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Well, same for homosexuality. Now it's accepted once again. Plus there are societies in the world that still accept it.



No, homosexuality has been pretty much damned for the longest time. 

Pedophilia these days is more about oppression of women. It's not coming back in a modern society. Outside of the anime porn people watch.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 27, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *IT'S NOT SAYING IT'S OK*. The advocacy group is trying to change the rhetoric that way. No different from something like fucking NAMBLA which has existed for decades.



I got that Kaiba. I'm talking about how even letting loose the ability to think of it freely and perhaps even discuss it with groups of people is a bad idea. 

They already have that capability but if we loosen our grip on the leash pretty soon they'll start running and that grip could be lost.  

The way things are right now for actual pedophiles, that is older males attracted to females/males that are much much too young should stay as it is while they feel like it is a danger to talk about it openly society is probably safest. 

A much more free stance on allowing these individuals to feel more freedom to contemplate these sexual fantasies is probably just going to lead to worse things. 

I mean think about it, it's like putting a carrot in front of a hungry horse, just out of reach, maybe they'll just sit there and wait for you or they might try to snatch it themselves since you placed it in clear view. 

@Savior 

All of those are simply harmful oppression for the sake of it up until pedophilia. I certainly hope we don't progress any further that way.
I just personally don't like the idea of getting any softer on this stuff.


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> it didn't go out of style. it's still happening today in many different forms like it was back then.



I meant in modern society, obviously. Not regressed fucktards of places that still have sex with little girls and burn homosexuals on a stake.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> No, homosexuality has been pretty much damned for the longest time.
> 
> Pedophilia these days is more about oppression of women. It's not coming back in a modern society. Outside of the anime porn people watch.



You see, even damned for a longer time, it can make a come back.


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> You see, even damned for a longer time, it can make a come back.


If you see why things like pedophilia, homosexuality, slavery go and come you will know why things will come back and why things wont. And no it's not monetary. 
...

New Slaves.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> I meant in modern society, obviously. Not regressed fucktards of places that still have sex with little girls and burn homosexuals on a stake.



uh, yeah, it's happening in modern society. don't you watch the news?


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> ...
> ...
> 
> New Slaves.



Slavery exists today still although it's a much more quiet operation.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 27, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> The way things are right now for actual pedophiles, that is older males*/females* attracted to females/males that are much much too young


**


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> uh, yeah, it's happening in modern society. don't you watch the news?



....

Perhaps we are using modern in a different context. 

Modern as in the United States where it is illegal and will get you jailed. Not as in Iraq where they still take 9 year old wives.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> If you see why things like pedophilia, homosexuality, slavery go and come you will know why things will come back and why things wont. And no it's not monetary.
> ...
> 
> New Slaves.



Who know ? Even slavery could come back in the western world. Nothing is impossible.


----------



## Fujita (Oct 27, 2013)

So eh, they classify it as a sexual orientation because it's a specific type of person you're attracted to. 

And when you act on it they classify you as a sick fuck.

Explain to me why this will bring about the ruin of society.


----------



## Magicbullet (Oct 27, 2013)

Last time I checked, "metrosexual" did no refer to an orientation. 

wat the...


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> ....
> 
> Perhaps we are using modern in a different context.
> 
> Modern as in the United States where it is illegal and will get you jailed. Not as in Iraq where they still take 9 year old wives.



Not in Utah


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2013)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Who know ? Even slavery could come back in the western world. Nothing is impossible.



It can't in America.


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Who know ? Even slavery could come back in the western world. Nothing is impossible.



Impossible? No. Highly improbable, yes. There wont be a time when you can own people without pay in the Western World anymore. Not legally anyways. 

Obviously it still exist. (For those that think we dont all know this)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I got that Kaiba. I'm talking about how even letting loose the ability to think of it freely and perhaps even discuss it with groups of people is a bad idea.



As long as it is among willing adult parties, I don't think there's much you can do. 



> They already have that capability but if we loosen our grip on the leash pretty soon they'll start running and that grip could be lost.



Loosening how? Pedophilia is still a psychological disorder, it was working from the ground up did we realize the psychological damage that children can suffer when being exposed too soon to sexual environments and situations, and in turn, realizing that children really aren't capable of giving consent. 

Le Male, and others like him are stupidly ignoring is that the olden-times were operated on a basis of extreme scientific illiteracy, where psychology and human biology was only in its infancy if it even existed at all.



> The way things are right now for actual pedophiles, that is older males attracted to females/males that are much much too young should stay as it is while they feel like it is a danger to talk about it openly society is probably safest.



They still do, but like these groups they want and have been trying to change that obviously to no avail. These groups are parasitic, and it almost in their nature to latch on to any kind of rights movement or deceptively and selectively cite sources to suit their ends. 



> A much more free stance on allowing these individuals to feel more freedom to contemplate these sexual fantasies is probably just going to lead to worse things.



They have not been given that leeway however, no more than they did before. This was a sensationalist headline to reel in people that don't even bother to read the article. 



> I mean think about it, it's like putting a carrot in front of a hungry horse, just out of reach, maybe they'll just sit there and wait for you or they might try to snatch it themselves since you placed it in clear view.



Legally, there is nothing one can do about pedophilic desires...I mean, for such people you can keep an eye out for them. Unless there is established precedent they intend to act on such desires, hands are tied. 



> I just personally don't like the idea of getting any softer on this stuff.



No one is getting any softer or harder on it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> This never said it okay or not okay. It is a scientific classification. The correct one as well, because clearly they arent the same as the others.
> 
> They can equate themselves to whatever they want. It doesnt mean shit. I cant even go out with a busty chest 16 year old for pete's sake.
> 
> ...



It's the message they will perceive over time.  

I never agreed to the 16 year old stuff, some states have that as the legal limit at least so if it bugs you, you could always move to a state that has the age of consent at 16  

I'm strictly talking about much older adults attracted to children who don't even fully comprehend the act and it's consequences. Classifying is fine but the strictness should remain as it is for those older people.


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> Not in Utah



The age of consent in Utah is 16.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 27, 2013)

not if you count the fundie mormons.


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't think developed countries(Mostly Western) want to follow the footsteps of developing countries(where pedophilia is allowed, think child marriages). Right now it's a classification, I doubt that it will go farther than that.


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> It's the message they will perceive over time.
> 
> I never agreed to the 16 year old stuff, some states have that as the legal limit at least so if it bugs you, you could always move to a state that has the age of consent at 16
> 
> I'm strictly talking about much older adults attracted to children who don't even fully comprehend the act and it's consequences. Classifying is fine but the strictness should remain as it is for those older people.



Im sure the message is and will always be very clear. 

We have to draw the line somewhere. At some point you can see a teenager as a women and not a child. 

The strictness will remain the same. Well, they might be more lenient of animated child porn. The Japanese clearly dont care.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> Impossible? No. Highly improbable, yes. There wont be a time when you can own people without pay in the Western World anymore. Not legally anyways.
> 
> Obviously it still exist. (For those that think we dont all know this)



Why highly impossible ? Everything is possible, it depend how the society evolve. Things that are seen unacceptable nowadays could be seen acceptable in the future.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 27, 2013)

Codea said:


> I don't think developed countries(Mostly Western) want to follow the footsteps of developing countries(where pedophilia is prohibited, think child marriages). Right now it's a classification, I doubt that it will go farther than that.



 the sky is the limit.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 27, 2013)

Codea said:


> I don't think developed countries(Mostly Western) want to follow the footsteps of developing countries(where pedophilia is prohibited, think child marriages). Right now it's a classification, I doubt that it will go farther than that.



it'll happen, cause like who the fuck are you to deny peeps their preferences?


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Why highly impossible ? Everything is possible, it depend how the society evolve. Things that are seen unacceptable nowadays could be seen acceptable in the future.



Impossible cannot have a qualitative adjective. I said improbable. If you want to discuss probabilities, there is a chance I will show up to your house, enslave you and make you my bitch. It would be unacceptable today, but in the future, it could happen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2013)

4 pages already. These kind of Threads .


----------



## Fujita (Oct 27, 2013)

> Christiano answered that while B4U-ACT encouraged minor-attracted persons within the organization to openly acknowledge their feelings and desires, such sexual preferences must remain purely a mental exercise and therefore entirely unconsummated. In other words, pedophiles must be allowed to fantasize about minors, as long as such acts are never consummated.
> 
> “B4U-ACT does not condone illegal activity,” Christiano insisted.





> In an essay written for his senior thesis as a graduate student, Christiano argued for the “sexual autonomy” of children, citing that children “should not be left in the dark about their own sexuality.” With more education about their sexuality, reasoned Christiano, comes more knowledge of boundaries and what they do or don’t want.



This guy is suspicious as hell


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 27, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Le Male, and others like him are stupidly ignoring is that the olden-times were operated on a basis of extreme scientific illiteracy, where psychology and human biology was only in its infancy if it even existed at all.
> 
> .



I love your politeness toward the others . I add to this that in our modern time are based on capitalism. The capitalist society we live encourages people to satisfy their desirs and consume more. If their desirs can be monetized, then the businesses that can gain money on it will push the society to accept it.


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

Fujita said:


> This guy is suspicious as hell



Why? What he said was correct. It's not like children can be classified as pedophiles though.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 27, 2013)

Good, I've argued that it is for years, glad to see it official now.



Fujita said:


> So eh, they classify it as a sexual orientation because it's a specific type of person you're attracted to.
> 
> And when you act on it they classify you as a sick fuck.
> 
> Explain to me why this will bring about the ruin of society.



Because people don't know how to read a fucking article.

Pedophilia is not something that can be changed or treated, only controlled. There have even been people in the past who have "come out" as pedophiles, that doesn't mean they go around snatching up every child they see. Just like most heterosexuals don't go around rapping the opposite sex, and homosexuals don't go around redecorating everyone's houses, most pedophiles DON'T molest children and understand such a relationship isn't possible.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 27, 2013)

So a registered sex-offender is basically trying to verify his perversion with children as something right


----------



## Mael (Oct 27, 2013)

> most pedophiles DON'T molest children and understand such a relationship isn't possible



Um...yeah about that last part...


----------



## Bioness (Oct 27, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> So a registered sex-offender is basically trying to verify his perversion with children as something right



You're wrong, read the article.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm over here dying laughing at how Seto Kiaba is going nuts and asking people to read


----------



## Gino (Oct 27, 2013)

Article is misleading as all hell.



Le M?le Dominant said:


> Who know ? Even slavery could come back in the western world. Nothing is impossible.


Slavery is still here just not many people notice.


Mider T said:


> It can't in America.



Especially in America.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 27, 2013)

Mael said:


> Um...yeah about that last part...



Will you be yet another person who misinterprets my statements?

Most people have desires? Yes?
Many people have desires that may cause them trouble? Yes?
Most of these desires are controlled and not acted? Yes?
If acted on and caught they are punished appropriately (most of the time)? Yes?

Any other questions?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> Impossible cannot have a qualitative adjective. I said improbable. If you want to discuss probabilities, there is a chance I will show up to your house, enslave you and make you my bitch. It would be unacceptable today, but in the future, it could happen.



Lol, you left the discussion to something else.....

My point was that, we can't say that all our opinions and ideology won't evolve in the future. And by evolution, I mean, all kind of evolutions. Not only something that could be seen nowaday as progressive but also as "regressive" evolutions.


----------



## Fujita (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> Why? What he said was correct. It's not like children can be classified as pedophiles though.



He's part of a p*d*p**** advocacy group, and is arguing for the "sexual autonomy" of children. Maybe the two are unrelated, but eh. 

Albeit the article does its best to sensationalize the connection, which makes it sound like they're digging up dirt on him. Hell, maybe it's justified and they're entirely right, but I'm just a bit distrustful of something that lists metrosexual as a sexual orientation in its opening line.


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Lol, you left the discussion to something else.....
> 
> My point was that, we can't say that all our opinions and ideology won't evolve in the future. And by evolution, I mean, all kind of evolutions. Not only something that could be seen nowaday as progressive but also as "regressive" evolutions.



No. It's the same concept. Once society sees you can make more money by enslaving individuals like yourself, it wont be long until it is accepted and you become my bitch. It's all possible.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 27, 2013)

Fujita said:


> He's part of a p*d*p**** advocacy group, and is arguing for the "sexual autonomy" of children. Maybe the two are unrelated, but eh.



I highly doubt they're unrelated.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 27, 2013)

Bioness said:


> You're wrong, read the article.



I read the article and thats what I got from the sex-offender


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Will you be yet another person who misinterprets my statements?
> 
> Most people have desires? Yes?
> Many people have desires that may cause them trouble? Yes?
> ...



The last question you start it off with an "if". Yes that if is the very thing Mael is talking about. Yes there is a risk. But in most cases it takes years before a kid gets the courage to confess what is happening. 

The same can be said about a drug dealer on his 2nd strike and chances are they still risk it to do it again.


----------



## Lace (Oct 27, 2013)

Well they can't help it. As long as they're not acting on those desires and hurting children it's fine. Although I'd recommend a large dose of psychological therapy.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> No. It's the same concept. Once society sees you can make more money by enslaving individuals like yourself, it wont be long until it is accepted and you become my bitch. It's all possible.



I say you put the discussion somewhere else because you make it personal by puting me in you examples lol.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 27, 2013)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> I say you put the discussion somewhere else because you make it personal by puting me in you examples lol.



analogy
əˈnalədʒi/Submit
noun
1.
a comparison between one thing and another, typically for the purpose of explanation or clarification.


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

Fujita said:


> He's part of a p*d*p**** advocacy group, and is arguing for the "sexual autonomy" of children. Maybe the two are unrelated, but eh.
> 
> Albeit the article does its best to sensationalize the connection, which makes it sound like they're digging up dirt on him. Hell, maybe it's justified and they're entirely right, but I'm just a bit distrustful of something that lists metrosexual as a sexual orientation in its opening line.



I dont see it.  

It's the media. Expect nothing less.


----------



## Savior (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> No. It's the same concept. Once society sees you can make more money by enslaving individuals like yourself, it wont be long until it is accepted and you become my bitch. It's all possible.



Not in the near future.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 27, 2013)

Reading this thread made me think of something that happened to me before. 

i was thirteen years old when i met him. let's just call him J. he was my next door neighbor and my mom knew him from work. i thought we were going to be together forever. he seemed like such a good guy. i never had a father figure from the start, so i relied on J a lot. when i cried, it was J who gave me his shoulders. when i won awards for my honor roll classes, it was J who congratulated me. he was also my first kiss and my first time. unfortunately, my mom found out that we were in a relationship. she threatened to sue J and call the police and everything. i tried to stop her. i loved J, and i needed him. he was more of everything than mom who was always out during nights doing her shit. the feud went on for days until one day, i found an envelope tacked with a note on my front porch. i opened it, and inside, there was a huge wad of cash and a letter saying that it won't work out between us. later i realized that J packed up and moved away during the night. he even wrote a letter of apology to mom. im still heartbroken to this day. it really could've worked out... it really could have. i hate my mother for what she's done. 


i don't see what's wrong with my relationship with J. we were just two people in love. what's wrong with that?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 27, 2013)

Fujita said:


> He's part of a p*d*p**** advocacy group, and is arguing for the "sexual autonomy" of children. Maybe the two are unrelated, but eh.
> 
> Albeit the article does its best to sensationalize the connection, which makes it sound like they're digging up dirt on him. Hell, maybe it's justified and they're entirely right, but I'm just a bit distrustful of something that lists metrosexual as a sexual orientation in its opening line.



I actually tried to find more sources but most redirect to the link in the OP and others just talk about how certain laws, psychologist, "experts", and what have you say pedophilia is already that. 

Anyway I'll just post trusty Wikipedia for an answer on this matter.



> Pedophilia has been described as a disorder of sexual preference, phenomenologically similar to a heterosexual or homosexual sexual orientation because *it emerges before or during puberty, and because it is stable over time.*[53] These observations, however, do not exclude pedophilia from the group of mental disorders because pedophilic acts cause harm, and pedophiles can sometimes be helped by mental health professionals to refrain from acting on their impulses.[54]



There you have it.


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> i don't see what's wrong with my relationship with J. ?





Selina Kyle said:


> i was thirteen years old



See it now?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> Reading this thread made me think of something that happened to me before.
> 
> i was thirteen years old when i met him. let's just call him J. he was my next door neighbor and my mom knew him from work. i thought we were going to be together forever. he seemed like such a good guy. i never had a father figure from the start, so i relied on J a lot. when i cried, it was J who gave me his shoulders. when i won awards for my honor roll classes, it was J who congratulated me. he was also my first kiss and my first time. unfortunately, my mom found out that we were in a relationship. she threatened to sue J and call the police and everything. i tried to stop her. i loved J, and i needed him. he was more of everything than mom who was always out during nights doing her shit. the feud went on for days until one day, i found an envelope tacked with a note on my front porch. i opened it, and inside, there was a huge wad of cash and a letter saying that it won't work out between us. later i realized that J packed up and moved away during the night. he even wrote a letter of apology to mom. im still heartbroken to this day. it really could've worked out... it really could have. i hate my mother for what she's done.
> 
> ...



You were 13 and stupid.


----------



## Mael (Oct 27, 2013)

Selina...you're being a typical teenager.  You're high on emotion and passion and very lacking in common sense and foresight.


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 27, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You were 13 and stupid.



That's not even an argument though


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2013)

Why didn't you look J up on FB?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2013)

Not much more needs to be said. Her thoughts at the time are typical of that of a girl at that age.


----------



## Owl (Oct 27, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> Reading this thread made me think of something that happened to me before.
> 
> i was thirteen years old when i met him. let's just call him J. he was my next door neighbor and my mom knew him from work. i thought we were going to be together forever. he seemed like such a good guy. i never had a father figure from the start, so i relied on J a lot. when i cried, it was J who gave me his shoulders. when i won awards for my honor roll classes, it was J who congratulated me. he was also my first kiss and my first time. unfortunately, my mom found out that we were in a relationship. she threatened to sue J and call the police and everything. i tried to stop her. i loved J, and i needed him. he was more of everything than mom who was always out during nights doing her shit. the feud went on for days until one day, i found an envelope tacked with a note on my front porch. i opened it, and inside, there was a huge wad of cash and a letter saying that it won't work out between us. later i realized that J packed up and moved away during the night. he even wrote a letter of apology to mom. im still heartbroken to this day. it really could've worked out... it really could have. i hate my mother for what she's done.
> 
> ...



Awww, that's very sweet!



navy said:


> See it now?



Yes, I can see it like a car in front of me holding a magnifying glass. It was a consensual relationship, nothing's wrong with that. She loved the guy and the guy loved her, hell, he even helped her out in times of trouble.



Seto Kaiba said:


> You were 13 and stupid.



No, it was not. What's stupid is you judging, despite of a loving relationship they had, and the guy treating her with love right from the start. If that's not love, then I don't know what is.


----------



## Mael (Oct 27, 2013)

tgm2x said:


> That's not even an argument though



No, it is.

Being 13 also shows a resounding lack of maturity and with the onset of puberty a maelstrom of hormones and emotion that for lack of a better phrasing puts your intuition on ignore mode.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> See it now?





Seto Kaiba said:


> You were 13 and stupid.





Mael said:


> Selina...you're being a typical teenager.  You're high on emotion and passion and very lacking in common sense and foresight.



you guys don't get it. he was everything to me when everyone treated me badly. don't judge my love because it was real.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2013)

He was preying on a clueless little girl.


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

13 year olds should be allowed to drink and go to war. Isn't that right? I mean it's their decision and their bodies. Not to mention the army could use child soldiers as distractions. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Vermin (Oct 27, 2013)

there's nothing more romantic  then loving a 40 year old man, eh kylie


----------



## Doge (Oct 27, 2013)

ITT: We should hate people for how they were born.


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 27, 2013)

this may be so, but its still a crime to do stuff like that to minors


----------



## Mael (Oct 27, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> you guys don't get it. he was everything to me when everyone treated me badly. don't judge my love because it was real.



You never saw _Leon_, did you?

But yes that can be appreciated but carnal desires if existing showed a definite mental immaturity.  But if you insist, maybe I can give you this:


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 27, 2013)

Mael said:


> No, it is.
> 
> Being 13 also shows a resounding lack of maturity and with the onset of puberty a maelstrom of hormones and emotion that for lack of a better phrasing puts your intuition on ignore mode.



Nope, doesn't happen to everyone and if the feeling didn't pass that seems like the case


----------



## Krippy (Oct 27, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> Reading this thread made me think of something that happened to me before.
> 
> i was thirteen years old when i met him. let's just call him J. he was my next door neighbor and my mom knew him from work. i thought we were going to be together forever. he seemed like such a good guy. i never had a father figure from the start, so i relied on J a lot. when i cried, it was J who gave me his shoulders. when i won awards for my honor roll classes, it was J who congratulated me. he was also my first kiss and my first time. unfortunately, my mom found out that we were in a relationship. she threatened to sue J and call the police and everything. i tried to stop her. i loved J, and i needed him. he was more of everything than mom who was always out during nights doing her shit. the feud went on for days until one day, i found an envelope tacked with a note on my front porch. i opened it, and inside, there was a huge wad of cash and a letter saying that it won't work out between us. later i realized that J packed up and moved away during the night. he even wrote a letter of apology to mom. im still heartbroken to this day. it really could've worked out... it really could have. i hate my mother for what she's done.
> 
> ...



I see nothing wrong with this

age is nothing but a number, If you loved each other so be it


----------



## Mael (Oct 27, 2013)

kresh said:


> ITT: We should hate people for how they were born.



You're not BORN with pedophilia.  It develops much like a lot of other proclivities.  And I'd like for you to present me any evidence otherwise because we can help deduce homosexuality is genetic but there's nothing about diddling kids.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 27, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Seriously. Get an education.
> 
> You people are fucking...christ, I swear. The book is making a distinction between acting on pedophilic desires and being a p*d*p****, that is not the same as having pedophilia being recognized as a legally recognized orientation nor does it mean that either have been removed from being psychological disorders. Not only that, it does not mean that age of consent will be done away with either.
> 
> Fucking read.


But that would require time and effort and our reactions demand a more immediate response.


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> 13 year olds should be allowed to drink and go to war. Isn't that right? I mean it's their decision and their bodies. Not to mention the army could use child soldiers as distractions. What's wrong with that?



They did it in the past and humanity survived


----------



## Byrd (Oct 27, 2013)

> Being 13 also shows a resounding lack of maturity and with the onset of puberty a maelstrom of hormones and emotion that for lack of a better phrasing puts your intuition on ignore mode.



This.... 100%


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 27, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> analogy
> əˈnalədʒi/Submit
> noun
> 1.
> a comparison between one thing and another, typically for the purpose of explanation or clarification.



Thanks for the definition but what I noticed is the use of myself in the example. It's a strategy in debates.


----------



## Impact (Oct 27, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He was preying on a clueless little girl.



How do you know 

It was probably legit feelings between them how can you say that without fully knowing who j really was.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 27, 2013)

look i really loved J. shut up and don't talk bad about him. i know that he's not a bad guy and we'll get back together. 

laws can't separate what we had.


----------



## Mael (Oct 27, 2013)

tgm2x said:


> Nope, doesn't happen to everyone and if the feeling didn't pass that seems like the case



Good for you, kiddo.  You've already shown me you haven't a clue about the mindset of teenagers.



Krippy said:


> I see nothing wrong with this
> 
> age is nothing but a number, If you loved each other so be it



Classic cop-out.

So is 5 just a number?  How about 10?

That same line is said by 40-year-olds who dress up like Fluttershy.  There's a time to grow up and be taken seriously.  That line is said by the emotionally immature who don't realize the world will tear them apart for their immaturity.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 27, 2013)

Once again, just injecting this into the topic (and ill prob do so every time this particluar issue comes up, mainly for the +1's)

The majority of what society and your average everyman would label p*d*p**** is actually ephebophile, aka primary or exclusive attraction to teenagers.

Which is pretty much a normal attraction for our species, imo. Once society gets this thru their collective thick head's, we'll be much better off, and can concentrate on the true pedophiles.


----------



## Mael (Oct 27, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> This.... 100%



Thank you.



Selina Kyle said:


> look i really loved J. shut up and don't talk bad about him. i know that he's not a bad guy and we'll get back together.
> 
> laws can't separate what we had.



When you're of age.  Doesn't stop it from being skeevy like Anna Nicole Smith and that wheelchaired corpse she married.


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 27, 2013)

Mael said:


> Good for you, kiddo.  You've already shown me you haven't a clue about the mindset of teenagers.



More like you don't have a clue about feelings


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 27, 2013)

Owl and the gang are all over this I see.


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

tgm2x said:


> They did it in the past and humanity survived



Exactly. They had child soldiers in the past and pedophilia. Those 13 years olds were living the life weren't they.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 27, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> look i really loved J. shut up and don't talk bad about him. i know that he's not a bad guy and we'll get back together.
> 
> *laws can't separate what we had.*



His attraction for 13 year olds can


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2013)

I bet J left because as a p*d*p**** a developing teenager no longer suited his interests. This is exactly the damaging effect predators leave on their victims though, and those starved for attention or affection are all the more easier to go after.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 27, 2013)

Mael said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> When you're of age.  Doesn't stop it from being skeevy like Anna Nicole Smith and that wheelchaired corpse she married.



lol who are you to judge love? don't discriminate just because you don't know. besides, J and I weren't that far apart like Anna and that daisy pusher. J was quite good looking too.


----------



## Mael (Oct 27, 2013)

tgm2x said:


> More like you don't have a clue about feelings



Actually I do, because I grew up through middle/high schools and have at once gone through the realm of psychoanalysis.  I came to this conclusion.  Feelings mislead and create the biggest bullshit scenarios.  Awful policy comes from the notion we have to treat feels as more important than logic.  Logic throughout history has prevailed which is why more often than not we attribute wisdom to cold, hard logic and not this unbridled adolescent passion.


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> Exactly. They had child soldiers in the past and pedophilia. Those 13 years olds were living the life weren't they.



You don't count those who actually liked it, right?


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Thanks for the definition but what I noticed is the use of myself in the example. It's a strategy in debates.



Because you will pay attention when you are the example.


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

tgm2x said:


> You don't count those who actually liked it, right?



Im sure they all enjoyed getting killed and their sexual organs used before they were matured.


----------



## Mael (Oct 27, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> lol who are you to judge love? don't discriminate just because you don't know. besides, J and I weren't that far apart like Anna and that daisy pusher. J was quite good looking too.



Good for you.  I thought Katarina Witt was good looking when I was 8 but you didn't see me pursuing this absurd emotion based only upon emotion.  Emotion blinds and fools you.  Get an education and learn how to rationalize.


----------



## Impact (Oct 27, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I bet J left because as a p*d*p**** a developing teenager no longer suited his interests. This is exactly the damaging effect predators leave on their victims though, and those starved for attention or affection are all the more easier to go after.



Once again speaking out your ass again, keep it up Seto.


----------



## Owl (Oct 27, 2013)

That's cute Mael, want to share your story with us?



Seto Kaiba said:


> He was preying on a clueless little girl.



Not exactly. It was consensual.


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 27, 2013)

Mael said:


> Actually I do, because I grew up through middle/high schools and have at once gone through the realm of psychoanalysis.  I came to this conclusion.  Feelings mislead and create the biggest bullshit scenarios.  Awful policy comes from the notion we have to treat feels as more important than logic.  Logic throughout history has prevailed which is why more often than not we attribute wisdom to cold, hard logic and not this unbridled adolescent passion.



Well, logically biologically mature individuals are supposed to enjoy anything they like with whoever they like because it brings them satisfaction.


----------



## Mael (Oct 27, 2013)

tgm2x said:


> You don't count those who actually liked it, right?



We have a term for those kinds.

Psychopaths.

You're essentially arguing in favor of the confused emotions of a teenager.  Congrats on conceding to higher education, your opponent, in this bout.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 27, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I bet J left because as a p*d*p**** a developing teenager no longer suited his interests. This is exactly the damaging effect predators leave on their victims though, and those starved for attention or affection are all the more easier to go after.



I think you are going into this a bit too much. You don't know her full story just the bit of information she gave you.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> Because you will pay attention when you are the example.



Not really. It's a way to make thing immorals y puting me in the situation of slave. but I don't defend slavery. my point was that society can evolve in a way we could see nowadays as "progressive" or "regressive".


----------



## Savior (Oct 27, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> lol who are you to judge love? don't discriminate just because you don't know. besides, J and I weren't that far apart like Anna and that daisy pusher. J was quite good looking too.



Why didn't you track him down once you were of age then?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 27, 2013)

Mael said:


> Actually I do, because I grew up through middle/high schools and have at once gone through the realm of psychoanalysis.  I came to this conclusion.  Feelings mislead and create the biggest bullshit scenarios.  Awful policy comes from the notion we have to treat feels as more important than logic.  Logic throughout history has prevailed which is why more often than not we attribute wisdom to cold, hard logic and not this unbridled adolescent passion.



you think you have the right to label everything just because you learned psychoanalysis from falling apart textbooks in middle/high school? please, that's like saying your love for someone else is bullshit. love can't be controlled. my love for J was real.


----------



## Vermin (Oct 27, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> look i really loved J. shut up and don't talk bad about him. i know that he's not a bad guy and we'll get back together.
> 
> laws can't separate what we had.


i feel you kyile.  i had a romance with someone older then me. a five year difference. we are still close friends to this day


----------



## Mael (Oct 27, 2013)

tgm2x said:


> Well, logically biologically mature individuals are supposed to enjoy anything they like with whoever they like because it brings them satisfaction.



So does that include murder or having sex with 6-month-old babies?

I mean if you want to actually be a dumb liberal then by all means rationalize...


----------



## Byrd (Oct 27, 2013)

So I take it, the majority of yall would let 13 year olds vote... interesting



> you think you have the right to label everything just because you learned psychoanalysis from falling apart textbooks in middle/high school? please, that's like saying your love for someone else is bullshit. love can't be controlled. my love for J was real.



Do you still speak to J this day? Has he wrote or talk to you afterwards yall seperated


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

Owl said:


> That's cute Mael, want to share your story with us?
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly. It was consensual.



How about I go more extreme to drive this consensual nonsense through. A five year old decides he wants to go to war. He consented, and it's his body his choice. Should we stop him? He would make a good distraction.


----------



## Krippy (Oct 27, 2013)

Mael said:


> Classic cop-out.
> 
> So is 5 just a number?  How about 10?
> 
> That same line is said by 40-year-olds who dress up like Fluttershy.  There's a time to grow up and be taken seriously.  That line is said by the emotionally immature who don't realize the world will tear them apart for their immaturity.



I'd think a 13 year old can tell when she has feelings for someone

I wasn't there so i cant speak about it but It's all on her and her lover


----------



## Owl (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah, let's do that, navy.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 27, 2013)

Savior said:


> Why didn't you track him down once you were of age then?



i later learned that he moved out of country for a job in engineering. i don't know how we'll see each other again, but we'll find a way.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 27, 2013)

Mael said:


> Actually I do, because I grew up through middle/high schools and have at once gone through the realm of psychoanalysis.  I came to this conclusion.  Feelings mislead and create the biggest bullshit scenarios.  Awful policy comes from the notion we have to treat feels as more important than logic.  Logic throughout history has prevailed which is why more often than not we attribute wisdom to cold, hard logic and not this unbridled adolescent passion.



Weren't you getting on me for being "heartless" in one thread when I said emotional sentiments are meaningless when they provide no material benefit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I think you are going into this a bit too much. You don't know her full story just the bit of information she gave you.



Well she put enough out there that makes it apparent he left some lasting damage.


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 27, 2013)

navy said:


> Im sure they all enjoyed getting killed and their sexual organs used before they were matured.



For some of them it was still better than sitting on their asses the whole days and being treated like minors.


----------



## Mael (Oct 27, 2013)

Krippy said:


> I'd think a 13 year old can tell when she has feelings for someone
> 
> I wasn't there so i cant speak about it but It's all on her and her lover





Selina Kyle said:


> i later learned that he moved out of country for a job in engineering. i don't know how we'll see each other again, but we'll find a way.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Oct 27, 2013)

_Thread has me dieing by all means continue._


----------



## Impact (Oct 27, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> i later learned that he moved out of country for a job in engineering. i don't know how we'll see each other again, but we'll find a way.



That's sad to hear, hopefully you guys can meet again.


----------



## Lace (Oct 27, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> i later learned that he moved out of country for a job in engineering. i don't know how we'll see each other again, but we'll find a way.



My biggest concern is how old was he when you were together?


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 27, 2013)

Mael said:


> So does that include murder or having sex with 6-month-old babies?
> 
> I mean if you want to actually be a dumb liberal then by all means rationalize...



Mature six month old is something new, not to mention Selina called quite different age.


----------



## Owl (Oct 27, 2013)

I wouldn't do this myself, but if a 13 year old Selina was okay with her older boyfriend, then I'd say there's nothing wrong with that. It's not like he forced his way through. And besides, Selina loved and needed him during the time she was having an internal turmoil.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 27, 2013)

Didn't realise some people here were so gullible.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 27, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well she put enough out there that makes it apparent he left some lasting damage.



Depends...how old is Selina Kyle?


----------



## navy (Oct 27, 2013)

tgm2x said:


> For some of them it was still better than sitting on their asses the whole days and being treated like minors.



Let it be known. 

Getting killed and premature organs used >>>>>Being treated like a minor

Nice that we could come to this mutually.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2013)

So at the age where you go through puberty and hormones you are just experiencing in your life are raging. You are in the right state of mind and mature enough to say your consent means something?

News to me, then why won't the government let parents off the hook  with their kids at the age of 13 instead of 18?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 28, 2013)

zyken said:


> i feel you kyile.  i had a romance with someone older then me. a five year difference. we are still close friends to this day



i'm glad that it's working out for you guys. i hope that it works out for people who are truly in love. 



Mael said:


> So does that include murder or having sex with 6-month-old babies?



wtf does this have to do with murduring or raping babies? wtf is wrong with you.



Bioness said:


> Weren't you getting on me for being "heartless" in one thread when I said emotional sentiments are meaningless when they provide no material benefit.



wow, that's...


----------



## Savior (Oct 28, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well she put enough out there that makes it apparent he left some lasting damage.



You don't know that for sure. All you have is 5 lines to go by. Hardly enough to make an analysis of a relationship or judge two individuals.


----------



## navy (Oct 28, 2013)

I never actually trusted Selina's story. Are you guys taking it to face value?


----------



## abc123 (Oct 28, 2013)

navy said:


> I never actuallly trusted Selina's story. Are you guys taking it to face value?


Blatant trolling.


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 28, 2013)

You see guys sanctimony like yours clearly caused Selina psychological trauma which didn't pass even when Selina became an adult so is there point to argue really?


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 28, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> Reading this thread made me think of something that happened to me before.
> 
> i was thirteen years old when i met him. let's just call him J. he was my next door neighbor and my mom knew him from work. i thought we were going to be together forever. he seemed like such a good guy. i never had a father figure from the start, so i relied on J a lot. when i cried, it was J who gave me his shoulders. when i won awards for my honor roll classes, it was J who congratulated me. he was also my first kiss and my first time. unfortunately, my mom found out that we were in a relationship. she threatened to sue J and call the police and everything. i tried to stop her. i loved J, and i needed him. he was more of everything than mom who was always out during nights doing her shit. the feud went on for days until one day, i found an envelope tacked with a note on my front porch. i opened it, and inside, there was a huge wad of cash and a letter saying that it won't work out between us. later i realized that J packed up and moved away during the night. he even wrote a letter of apology to mom. im still heartbroken to this day. it really could've worked out... it really could have. i hate my mother for what she's done.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was in a situation like this a couple years ago. I was 14 and the guy I was in love was 24. Fortunately, my mom broke up the relationship in time. You might hate your mom for it but she did the right thing. She's protecting you and when you get older you will deff realize he was a predator. No real man will want a child as a partner.


----------



## Savior (Oct 28, 2013)

navy said:


> I never actually trusted Selina's story. Are you guys taking it to face value?



Why not? It's not that outlandish to immediate disbelieve it.


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 28, 2013)

navy said:


> Let it be known.
> 
> Getting killed and premature organs used >>>>>Being treated like a minor
> 
> Nice that we could come to this mutually.



You didn't become immortal because things changed a bit but you don't have a lot of possibilities though.


----------



## Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> Blatant trolling.



Are you perhaps a prophet?

With your rep hidden I guess not


----------



## Byrd (Oct 28, 2013)

> i later learned that he moved out of country for a job in engineering. i don't know how we'll see each other again, but we'll find a way.



Optimistic Hope that will later turn into True Despair...


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 28, 2013)

you people are sick. 



Normality said:


> Yeah, I was in a situation like this a couple years ago. I was 14 and the guy I was in love was 24. Fortunately, my mom broke up the relationship in time. You might hate your mom for it but she did the right thing. She's protecting you and when you get older you will deff realize he was a predator. No real man will want a child as a partner.



why would i thank my mom for getting rid of him? he actually loved me. he was a provider. he had everything that i could never have because of fucking laws and parental authority.

besides, my mom wasn't the greatest parent in the world. fucking drunk...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 28, 2013)

navy said:


> I never actuallly trusted Selina's story. Are you guys taking it to face value?



It's good practice for going against actual advocates either way. You know they always get their victims to say stuff like this, well once the statute of limitations is up of course, and obviously when it has ended since.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 28, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Are you perhaps a prophet?
> 
> With your rep hidden I guess not


How are those related?


----------



## Owl (Oct 28, 2013)

You all should leave the two alone. They have done nothing wrong. And shame on people who calls this "trolling".


----------



## navy (Oct 28, 2013)

Savior said:


> Why not? It's not that outlandish to immediate disbelieve it.


Read her post, before she started with the story. 


tgm2x said:


> You didn't become immortal because things changed a bit but you don't have a lot of possibilities though.


....


Selina Kyle said:


> you people are sick.
> 
> 
> 
> why would i thank my mom for getting rid of him? he actually loved me. he was a provider. he had everything that i could never have because of fucking laws and parental authority.



Are you still 13? What the hell, you barely knew the guy.


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 28, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> you people are sick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 28, 2013)

i knew him for years. he lived in my neighborhood for the longest time i've been there.


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 28, 2013)

Owl said:


> You all should leave the two alone. They have done nothing wrong. And shame on people who calls this "trolling".



At least someone have logic it seems


----------



## Krippy (Oct 28, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> you people are sick.



Meh. I dont really matter what anyone here thinks, its in the past and how you continue from here is your business fuck haters


----------



## Vermin (Oct 28, 2013)

people calling this trolling when she was looking for comfort 

you all called her stupid


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2013)

He was a good provider? Just curious if your Mom had you starving or something if she didn't provide enough as a  parent?  No offense of course.


----------



## Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> How are those related?



I can't take you seriously hidden rep person

contribute or gtfo instead saying she's trolling without fully knowing her story.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 28, 2013)

im not gonna resort to that.



Krippy said:


> Meh. I dont really matter what anyone here thinks, its in the past and how you continue from here is your business fuck haters



i hope i can see him one day and ask why he left. there's just so many things i wanna say to him.


----------



## Owl (Oct 28, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> He was a good provider? Just curious if you Mom had you starving or something if she didn't provide enough as a  parent?  No offense of course.



For sure he was a good emotional provider. But it's also possible that he did help her out financially. So for that, I applaud him.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 28, 2013)

The infestation in this thread. *pukes*


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 28, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Meh. I dont really matter what anyone here thinks, its in the past and how you continue from here is your business fuck haters



So true


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 28, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> He was a good provider? Just curious if your Mom had you starving or something if she didn't provide enough as a  parent?  No offense of course.



she always came home with a bottle in her hands. i can tell you that much.


----------



## navy (Oct 28, 2013)

Why I doubt the story?  


Selina Kyle said:


> saw it coming





Selina Kyle said:


> lol shit's about to start.
> better get popcorn.





Selina Kyle said:


> remember that time when 40 year olds married 7 year olds in the dark ages? or even now?
> exactly.





Selina Kyle said:


> it didn't go out of style. it's still happening today in many different forms like it was back then.





Selina Kyle said:


> uh, yeah, it's happening in modern society. don't you watch the news?


I


Selina Kyle said:


> Not in Utah





Selina Kyle said:


> not if you count the fundie mormons.





Selina Kyle said:


> the sky is the limit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 28, 2013)

zyken said:


> people calling this trolling when she was looking for comfort
> 
> you all called her stupid



Pfffft... fuck that. She likely is just whoring for attention either way. 

This thread didn't serve much purpose to begin with however...


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 28, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> He was a good provider? Just curious if your Mom had you starving or something if she didn't provide enough as a  parent?  No offense of course.



Didn't Selina mention some alcohol family problems? Also not every family is good on the matter, not to mention every country. And thanks to the laws such kids have to suffer until certain age.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 28, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> I can't take you seriously hidden rep person
> 
> contribute or gtfo instead saying she's trolling without fully knowing her story.


You aren't even contributing to the trolling, so why are you even here?


----------



## Savior (Oct 28, 2013)

navy said:


> Why I doubt the story?
> 
> 
> 
> I








Good job.

Total troll story.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 28, 2013)

navy said:


> Why I doubt the story?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay. i still don't see what's wrong with me and J. it wasn't like he forced me. i know pedophilia when i see one, but J and i were for real. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> Pfffft... fuck that. She likely is just whoring for attention either way.
> 
> This thread didn't serve much purpose to begin with however...



fuck no.


----------



## Gino (Oct 28, 2013)

Nothing like when cafe members feel the need to tell other cafe members about how wrong or in denial or a persons life choices were or if that's not the case they're blatantly trolling stay classy you pathetic pieces of shit.


**


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 28, 2013)

Why does this always happen.


----------



## Owl (Oct 28, 2013)

>The feels in this thread


----------



## Gino (Oct 28, 2013)

feels........


----------



## Jagger (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 28, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Why does this always happen.



vowel bro got his letters back?


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2013)

Owl said:


> PPPEEERRRFFFEEECCCTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111!!!!11!!!!1111!!!111!!!!
> 
> SELINA COME UP WITH A STORY REGARDING YOU HAVING A 40 YEAR BOYFRIEND WHEN YOU WERE 13!





Owl said:


> Okay so, Selina will start by telling that she was in a relationship with a 40 year old lad when she was 13. She lost her virginity to him and whatnot, hell, he even got her to try kinky things. Everything was going normal like a regular couple's relationship, until one day, her parents found out about it. Selina and her imaginary boytoy tried everything they can to prevent her parents from telling them to fuck off. Hell, they even tried to sue the guy, only the guy paid them a lot of $$$. Up to this day, Selina is still butthurt about her parents interfering with her relationship, and that Selina never saw anything wrong with it.
> 
> Alright, stretch that story Selina <3





Selina Kyle said:


> we're actually gonna do this?
> if anything, it'll fail
> but at least itll give me a good laugh for the week





Selina Kyle said:


> okay, im going in
> 
> 
> this is gonna get me banned lol





Owl said:


> Yes darling! Please do! Fail or not, atleast we'll have fun





Owl said:


> Don't worry, you're not getting banned for that. Alright, everyone. When Selina's done posting her story, let's wait for at least two people to antagonise her. When that happens, let's storm the thread





Krippy said:


> selina you better go in





aiyanah said:


> i haven't lol'd this hard on nf since the april fools joke





♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> I need good a laugh Selina give em hell





tgm2x said:


> What did I miss?





Owl said:


> Fuck, I'm refreshing the thread every 10 seconds  Goddammit, this is giving me the chills.





Owl said:


> Read the previous posts, and then jump on the bandwagon with us


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 28, 2013)

Gino dude. This came out of left field. Maybe you should shut down your computer and take a break.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 28, 2013)

thanks krory. you're always right on time


----------



## Gino (Oct 28, 2013)

Normality said:


> Gino dude. This came out of left field. Maybe you should shut down your computer and take a break.



I never thought I would say this but.....I'm not even mad.


----------



## navy (Oct 28, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> _*okay.*_ i still don't see what's wrong with me and J. it wasn't like he forced me. i know pedophilia when i see one, but J and i were for real.
> 
> .



From the fake story you told us about, you know nothing about J.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 28, 2013)

You remind me of another person I've seen online Selina.


----------



## Gino (Oct 28, 2013)

navy said:


> From the fake story you told us about, you know nothing about J.



J is the joker.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 28, 2013)

What the fuck is wrong with these people? Like who wastes their time coming up with dumbass schemes. They need to be section banned outta here.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 28, 2013)

navy said:


> From the fake story you told us about, you know nothing about J.



all i know is that you responded.



Mintaka said:


> You remind me of another person I've seen online Selina.



i remind a lot of people lot of things.


----------



## Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> You aren't even contributing to the trolling, so why are you even here?



My rep is visible, I'm contributing more than you.

Right on time Krory


----------



## Byrd (Oct 28, 2013)

You realize there were some people who were dead serious about that love thing


----------



## Savior (Oct 28, 2013)

Can't fault the kids for having fun trolling the Cafe.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 28, 2013)

Any bets on how long the posts on this thread start being deleted by mods?


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 28, 2013)

Normality said:


> What the fuck is wrong with these people? Like who wastes their time coming up with dumbass schemes. They need to be section banned outta here.



Some may have been serious while you are clearly provoking right now


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> My rep is visible, I'm contributing more than you.
> 
> Right on time Krory



Images in spoiler tags still contribute to the overall filesize constraints of sig limits - you are technically over limit.


----------



## Gino (Oct 28, 2013)

Krory you little bitch!!


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Any bets on how long the posts on this thread start being deleted by mods?



You're working under the assumption they care.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 28, 2013)

someone would have to report it first.

or a mod just doing a routine check up.

so hours either way


----------



## Savior (Oct 28, 2013)

Normality said:


> What the fuck is wrong with these people? Like who wastes their time coming up with dumbass schemes. They need to be section banned outta here.



You never take stories like this serious on the internet.


----------



## Krippy (Oct 28, 2013)

^ (use bro)

How dare they


----------



## Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

Normality said:


> What the fuck is wrong with these people? Like who wastes their time coming up with dumbass schemes. They need to be section banned outta here.



Look at this classy bitch here.


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2013)

>Savior reps someone for the troll

>Savior reps me for exposing the troll

Looks like we got ourselves another Batman-character posting.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 28, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> You realize there were some people who were dead serious about that love thing : lmao



this comment right here.


----------



## Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

krory said:


> Images in spoiler tags still contribute to the overall filesize constraints of sig limits - you are technically over limit.



Stay out of my sig!!!!!!


----------



## Gino (Oct 28, 2013)

thread moving too fast.


----------



## Owl (Oct 28, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> You realize there were some people who were dead serious about that love thing



You don't say


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 28, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> this comment right here.



stop deleting peoples emoticons.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 28, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Look at this classy bitch here.



 Bitch you and your corny ass crew have no lives. You're the same people who tried to pull some shit on me and Mider over some shit that didnt involve any of you. Who the fuck wastes their time plotting to bother people on the internet. Get a fucking life and stop infesting the good people of the cafe with your crappy personality. Yeah, bitch I said. What the fuck you gonna do?


----------



## Gino (Oct 28, 2013)

Owl said:


> You don't say


You got work to do in another thread chop chop.


_*Edit*_:.....Damn son thread is now certified landfill material now.


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 28, 2013)

Krippy said:


> ^ (use bro)
> 
> How dare they



That's so unhuman


----------



## Sarry (Oct 28, 2013)

Bishop said:


> I saw this coming. We are in the time of everyone justifying their beliefs and demanding acceptance..soon they will be accepted and may even be treated equal to straight non-pedo people.



I agree. Anyone who whines loud enough will get their way regardless of how bad it is. And it is BS.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 28, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> stop deleting peoples emoticons. : pek



i gotta do it or my computer loads slow.


----------



## Owl (Oct 28, 2013)

Gino said:


> You got work to do in another thread chop chop.



Now now, let's not get ahead of ourselves. Let us reread the serious posts in this thread and let out a chuckle or two.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Oct 28, 2013)

The good people of Cafe?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 28, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> i gotta do it or my computer loads slow.



Interesting.


----------



## navy (Oct 28, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> all i know is that you responded.



I responded because I wanted to entertain the argument. I never took your story to face value, because you clearly switched opinions on me in the same thread. 

I cant speak for the other people in this thread. It didnt change anything whether the story was made up or not.


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Gino (Oct 28, 2013)

Owl said:


> Now now, let's not get ahead of ourselves. Let us reread the serious posts in this thread and let out a chuckle or two.


you're right.


Ayanli said:


> The good people of Cafe?


That mad me lol hard but that post is gangsta as hell.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 28, 2013)

Normality said:


> Bitch you and your corny ass crew have no lives. You're the same people who tried to pull some shit on me and Mider over some shit that didnt involve any of you. Who the fuck wastes their time plotting to bother people on the internet. Get a fucking life and stop infesting the good people of the cafe with your crappy personality. Yeah, bitch I said. What the fuck you gonna do?


Norma, they don't care what you think.  If anything you getting all emotional about this makes it more funny to them.  Just report them and leave, they'll have their fun and might get section banned.


----------



## Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

Normality said:


> Bitch you and your corny ass crew have no lives. You're the same people who tried to pull some shit on me and Mider over some shit that didnt involve any of you. Who the fuck wastes their time plotting to bother people on the internet. Get a fucking life and stop infesting the good people of the cafe with your crappy personality. Yeah, bitch I said. What the fuck you gonna do?



Hey Normality do me a favor, get the cock out your mouth before posting shit like this.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 28, 2013)

Normality said:


> Bitch you and your corny ass crew have no lives. You're the same people who tried to pull some shit on me and Mider over some shit that didnt involve any of you. Who the fuck wastes their time plotting to bother people on the internet. Get a fucking life and stop infesting the good people of the cafe with your crappy personality. Yeah, bitch I said. What the fuck you gonna do?



u are 1 fucking cheeky cunt mate i swear i am goin 2 wreck u i swear on me mums life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Oct 28, 2013)

Gino said:


> you're right.
> 
> That mad me lol hard but that post is gangsta as hell.



Sounds kinda ratchet. HS lvl ratchet.


----------



## navy (Oct 28, 2013)

This thread has reached the gutter.


----------



## Blue (Oct 28, 2013)

>Pedophilia thread
>Convo thread

pick two


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2013)

Normality said:


> Bitch you and your corny ass crew have no lives. You're the same people who tried to pull some shit on me and Mider over some shit that didnt involve any of you. Who the fuck wastes their time plotting to bother people on the internet. Get a fucking life and stop infesting the good people of the cafe with your crappy personality. Yeah, bitch I said. What the fuck you gonna do?


----------



## Jagger (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## tgm2x (Oct 28, 2013)

Blue said:


> >Pedophilia thread
> >Convo thread
> 
> pick two



That pretty much concludes


----------



## Vermin (Oct 28, 2013)

Normality said:


> Bitch you and your corny ass crew have no lives. You're the same people who tried to pull some shit on me and Mider over some shit that didnt involve any of you. Who the fuck wastes their time plotting to bother people on the internet. Get a fucking life and stop infesting the good people of the cafe with your crappy personality. Yeah, bitch I said. What the fuck you gonna do?


dun dun duuuuun


----------



## SLB (Oct 28, 2013)

Couldn't help but giggle at this shit.



Normality, you're a pimp. Don't let 'em break ya!


----------



## Gino (Oct 28, 2013)

afgpride said:


> u are 1 fucking cheeky cunt mate i swear i am goin 2 wreck u i swear on me mums life


Bruh What the fuck....


Ayanli said:


> Sounds kinda ratchet. HS lvl ratchet.


 well....


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Oct 28, 2013)

CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD: 37 (24 MEMBERS AND 13 GUESTS)

The best kind of thread. Fun to read for the most part.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 28, 2013)

Watch how this thread dies the moment Dream starts lurking.


----------



## navy (Oct 28, 2013)

Blue said:


> >Pedophilia thread
> >Convo thread
> 
> pick two





I pick. 

>Both.


----------



## Krippy (Oct 28, 2013)

Normality said:


> Bitch you and your corny ass crew have no lives. You're the same people who tried to pull some shit on me and Mider over some shit that didnt involve any of you. Who the fuck wastes their time plotting to bother people on the internet. Get a fucking life and stop infesting the good people of the cafe with your crappy personality. Yeah, bitch I said. What the fuck you gonna do?


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Oct 28, 2013)

navy said:


> I pick.
> 
> >Both.



Why do you always have to cause trouble for the establishment?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 28, 2013)

I can't help but imagine bubbles saying that


----------



## Gino (Oct 28, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Watch how this thread dies the moment Dream starts lurking.


Thread was doomed the moment it was created I'm betting on Mega either purging post or shutting it down.


----------



## navy (Oct 28, 2013)

Lyndon LaRouche is lurking.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 28, 2013)

Mintaka said:


> Norma, they don't care what you think.  If anything you getting all emotional about this makes it more funny to them.  Just report them and leave, they'll have their fun and might get section banned.



I'm not emotional. At least I don't think I am being. I disapprove of their crap so I'm just letting them know.



♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Hey Normality do me a favor, get the cock out your mouth before posting shit like this.



So you're not going to do shit. BYE!


----------



## Jagger (Oct 28, 2013)

Gino said:


> Thread was doomed the moment it was created I'm betting on Mega either purging post or shutting it down.


The likes of Steo Kaiba are just waiting for the shitstorm to calm down until they can start to properly discuss what the article really is about.


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 28, 2013)

Stay on-topic guys, you know Selina's story was real


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2013)

Normality said:


> I'm not emotional.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 28, 2013)

I wondered if small pieces of cured pork belly would attempt to tie it to gay issues, but seems that won't happen.


----------



## Gino (Oct 28, 2013)

Jagger said:


> The likes of Steo Kaiba are just waiting for the shitstorm to calm down until they can start to properly discuss what the article really is about.



Steo Kaiba?I'm afraid Seto Kaiba is more than enough.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 28, 2013)

Can I not express my dislike for something without getting called emotional? Seriously.


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 28, 2013)

Or at least based on real story


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 28, 2013)

Normality said:


> I'm not emotional. At least I don't think I am being. I disapprove of their crap so I'm just letting them know.


I suppose I'm just misreading this then.  Either way they are quite aware that what they are doing is looked down upon by some, they just don't care.  If they did would they still have gone through with this?


----------



## Jagger (Oct 28, 2013)

Gino said:


> Steo Kaiba?I'm afraid Seto Kaiba is more than enough.


Yugi > Steo Kaiba > Seto Kaiba.


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I wondered if small pieces of cured pork belly would attempt to tie it to gay issues, but seems that won't happen.



Has Toroxus been in the thread yet? There's still hope!




Normality said:


> Can I not express my dislike for something without getting called emotional?



Dislike is an emotion.

By definition, to dislike something is to be emotional.


----------



## navy (Oct 28, 2013)

Normality said:


> Can I not express my dislike for something without getting called emotional? Seriously.





Mintaka said:


> I suppose I'm just misreading this then.  Either way they are quite aware that what they are doing is looked down upon by some, they just don't care.  If they did would they still have gone through with this?



The fact that trolls exist is why you never take anything on the internet seriously. Especially stories.


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 28, 2013)

I lol'd hard.  This thread tho


----------



## Owl (Oct 28, 2013)

Holy shit, this thread is still going


----------



## Vermin (Oct 28, 2013)

krory arrived just in time


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 28, 2013)

krory said:


> Has Toroxus been in the thread yet? There's still hope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be emotional isn't just to exhibit a type of emotion. People exhibit emotions all the time but that doesnt make them emotional. Doesn't emotional mean to exhibit an intensified emotion? I mean that is the way I've always used it.


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 28, 2013)

Krory is a liar and the thread is fake


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2013)

This thread is just like my likelihood of leaving this room.

Non-existent.


----------



## Owl (Oct 28, 2013)

zyken said:


> krory arrived just in time



I still don't know whether to hate krory for blowing their minds or to love him. Answer will come later, for now, let's leave this thread before it gets any bigger. This is a good practice to improve my script writing


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 28, 2013)

> The fact that trolls exist is why you never take anything on the internet seriously. Especially stories.


Not always.

A story like this with a random contradictory person showing up at a sensitive topic suddenly deciding to spill their story is obvious.  However there are times when it's much more likely to be real, however they take months or years of getting to know somebody and the situation.  Even then one must be careful.


----------



## navy (Oct 28, 2013)

Mintaka said:


> Not always.
> 
> A story like this with a random contradictory person showing up at a sensitive topic suddenly deciding to spill their story is obvious.  However there are times when it's much more likely to be real, however they take months or years of getting to know somebody and the situation.  Even then one must be careful.



Nope. I dont trust anyone with anything. As i said, the arguments remain the same whether the story is made up or not. I just always assume that it is. (When it's a personal story from anonymous poster that is)


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 28, 2013)

Joking about that stuff is just dumb. I know lots of girl who that has happened to. It's a very common occurrence, and a lot of time these predators convince these girls they're what's best for them. Often times these girls have low self-esteems or issues at home, and these monster take that as invitation. What's more sickening is how they make puppets of these girls. I don't think it's an appropriate subject to be making fun of.


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Oct 28, 2013)

I dare anyone to name a form of love more pure and innocent.


----------



## Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

Normality said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you're not going to do shit. BYE!



You still here? Must be bored huh


----------



## navy (Oct 28, 2013)

That's the thing. They dont have to be making fun of it. I thought Selina and the others were making it up to try and make an argument about it.  Which is why the true nature of the story was irrelevant. It really is a common  technique. 

I've made up quite a few stories to enhance my job interviews. 

Guess you shouldnt trust people anywhere.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 28, 2013)

Owl said:


> I still don't know whether to hate krory for blowing their minds or to love him. Answer will come later, for now, let's leave this thread before it gets any bigger. This is a good practice to improve my script writing : ichigo



actually i think he was perfect 



but one thing's for certain, i do have a creepy 40+ teacher at school who keeps staring at me.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 28, 2013)

Online disinhibition effect norma.  This hasn't effected them, and they don't know anyone here so there are no real consequences to them.  Thus you get this shit.




navy said:


> Nope. I dont trust anyone with anything. As i said, the arguments remain the same whether the story is made up or not. I just always assume that it is. *(When it's a personal story from anonymous poster that is)*


I pretty much agree.  When you know more of the person however...


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 28, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> You still here? Must be bored huh



No, I commonly reside in the cafe. You however, need to buzz off. I don't know what brings people like you here, but fly back to your habitat. We don't need your species, and that's the last time I'm going to say it.


----------



## Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

Normality said:


> No, *I commonly reside in the cafe*. You however, need to buzz off. I don't know what brings people like you here, but fly back to your habitat. We don't need your species, and that's the last time I'm going to say it.



How is that a good thing? Naw don't won't to  Also dat elitism on the internet lel


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 28, 2013)

People should read things properly, and not conflate the Psychiatric community who treat and medicate messed up pedophiles, with pedophilia advocacy groups who want to legally rape children.



> In the fifth edition of the Diagnostic and Statistical *Manual of Mental Disorders*



First off, both distinctions are still classified as mental disorders, and no one is saying it's cool to be a p*d*p**** of any type, because when you show up in a manual of mental disorders, there's something wrong with you.

This is the same book that homosexuality was written out of, because it's no longer viewed as your brain being broken.



> Pedophilia refers to a sexual orientation or profession of sexual preference devoid of consummation, whereas pedophilic disorder is defined as a compulsion and is used in reference to individuals who act on their sexuality.



This just draws the difference between people who rape children (bad and illegal), which is bad, and people who fantasize about raping children but don't.  (also bad but not illegal)  Kind of like when you fantasize about killing your boss, or that guy who cut you off in the intersection.  It's not good, but you shouldn't be classified the same as a murderer, and you should probably get counselling to help you deal with those issues.  



> APA's decision has given rise to numerous pedophilia-advocacy groups,



You should also get the cause and effect right.  Advocacy groups didn't cause the change in the manual, they sprang up as an effect of it.  So there's no liberal push through the medical fields, they just made a useful medical distinction that groups like NAMBLA are trying to contort.

Though probably anyone who didn't read the article will read my post anymore than they read the other 20 people's saying the same thing.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 28, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> How is that a good thing? Naw don't won't to  Also dat elitism on the internet lel



The cafe is a great place. It has some of the best members on the forum, and the mods are also pretty cool. Not like the lounge mod where you cant even fart without him deleting it.

Anyways, I'm going to have to stop this discussion. One, so people can actually talk about the appropriate subject at hand and two, because I do not like you.


----------



## Krippy (Oct 28, 2013)

> The cafe is a great place.


----------



## Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

Krippy man


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Oct 28, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> look i really loved J. shut up and don't talk bad about him. i know that he's not a bad guy and we'll get back together.
> 
> laws can't separate what we had.



I'm laughing so hard right now. Also he probably dumped you cus your dumb lolicon ass was getting a bit too "ripe" for him.

He's probably banging another naive 12 year old bitch who thinks they're in love.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 28, 2013)

ImperatorMortis said:


> I'm laughing so hard right now. Also he probably dumped you cus you were getting too "ripe" for him.



why can't any of you fucking accept that J still loves me!!!


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 28, 2013)

Why can't you drop the act and fuck off already?


----------



## Owl (Oct 28, 2013)

ImperatorMortis said:


> I'm laughing so hard right now. Also he probably dumped you cus your dumb lolicon ass was getting a bit too "ripe" for him.



Oh, man, I'm 24'd  Can't neg you right now, so before I can neg you just read the whole thread over again. From page 5 to this page.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 28, 2013)

Mintaka said:


> Why can't you drop the act and fuck off already?



srs? 
this makes me sad


----------



## Gino (Oct 28, 2013)

ImperatorMortis said:


> I'm laughing so hard right now. Also he probably dumped you cus your dumb lolicon ass was getting a bit too "ripe" for him.
> 
> He's probably banging another naive 12 year old bitch who thinks they're in love.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Oct 28, 2013)

Owl said:


> Oh, man, I'm 24'd  Can't neg you right now, so before I can neg you just read the whole thread over again. From page 5 to this page.



I await with bated breath.



Selina Kyle said:


> why can't any of you fucking accept that J still loves me!!!



Bitch please.

Edit: Ah nvm this is what I get for skimming.


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 28, 2013)

How was this great thread one-starred


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 28, 2013)

It was given the rating it deserved.

I suppose you should be happy though, now it's two starred.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 28, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> People should read things properly, and not conflate the Psychiatric community who treat and medicate messed up pedophiles, with pedophilia advocacy groups who want to legally rape children.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally, another person that read the article.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 28, 2013)

I was wondering why this reached 16 pages

then I just read the last 15 pages


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 28, 2013)

Holy crap. I just found like 30 reported posts coming from this thread.

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can't handle pedo-news. 



Everyone but Seto is a terrible person.


----------



## Blue (Oct 28, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Everyone but Seto is a terrible person.



Now look here, you perfidious jew...


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 28, 2013)

We're both terrible people Blue.

But there's still hope for young seto


----------

